# He Man Woman Haters Club?



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I found out today that a local club that we were interested in joining does not allow women to become members. However they have no problem accepting our money to shoot on weekends. I guess more than anything I'm a little put off by this. I expect a bit more out of the archery world perhaps? Have you guys run into this in your neck of the woods? Thoughts??


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

Put them on blast right here. That way everyone in your part of Ohio knows that, this is their policy. I would never give another cent to a place that my wife couldn't be a member with me. :angry:


----------



## Coopers204 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmmm show up in a skirt tank top and bow and say we found a place next door and that's a shame! Hope things work out for you


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW! I guess they are afraid of getting beat by a woman.


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Stubby'smom said:


> WOW! I guess they are afraid of getting beat by a woman.


Agreed, very good point!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Unacceptable!!


----------



## Graybeard62 (Jun 14, 2007)

Agree with NMhunter I would never join if my wife couldn`t. Unfortunately there are some guys whose ego`s get bruised if they get beat by a woman. And now days there are so many good women hunters and target shooters,
it`s pretty easy to get beat. My wife hunting and shooting with me are some of my greatest memories, and I used
to kid if we were eating wild game she probably shot it. Hope someone gets enlightened. Graybeard62


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Hard to believe! I went to a local club for a 3D shoot and saw this sign above the warm up bales, I could tell they are not used to women shooting there, I got "The look". It took at least 15 minutes to find a group of guys that would let me join their group. Happy to say I beat them all!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow I sure am glad that I'm not the only one who is bothered by this. It bothers me even more that they have no problem taking my money on a Saturday to shoot but I am not good enough to join? There are alot of perks to joining the big one being that I could hunt the property. So maybe they are afraid I will see their 'boy parts' (lol) as they pee out of their stands? I still haven't decided how I'm going to handle approaching the people I know who are a part of this club about how I feel as I don't want to 'attack' them I want to be professional about how I handle it. 

I see that some of you have dealt with clubs that aren't used to women too. It's common but usually I am met with guys talking about how they wish their girls would shoot or how more women need to join etc.


----------



## jayhawkclint (Mar 21, 2012)

Is this even legal nowadays? I would think a club rule like that would just be begging for a discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Unfortunaty there is one close by here as well that women can not be members but can come shoot with a male member. I found this out after paying my yearly dues never to step foot back on the property, I just chalked that one up to a donation to the beer cooler. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

jayhawkclint said:


> Is this even legal nowadays? I would think a club rule like that would just be begging for a discrimination lawsuit.


It is legal for a private club to exclude, it is also down right stupid. I guess they want to sit around together in their underwear and scratch themselves. I love shooting with my wife and daughter and wouldn't trade those times for anything.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbs_up


nitroteam said:


> Unfortunaty there is one close by here as well that women can not be members but can come shoot with a male member. I found this out after paying my yearly dues never to step foot back on the property, I just chalked that one up to a donation to the beer cooler.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

jayhawkclint said:


> Is this even legal nowadays? I would think a club rule like that would just be begging for a discrimination lawsuit.


I kept asking myself HOW it could even be legal but I think as stated above it's a private club so they can do as they please. I hear of other clubs having guys night which is completely fine. Guys and ladies need their time alone and just do their own thing. Maybe this club needs to open their eyes and realize that there are more women shooters and these guys have daughters who might shoot and may leave the club when they can't bring them along. Then again I can just imagine the treatment we might get if we could join.......


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

maybe it's a rule just so the guys have a reason to go hang out with just their buddies, but if i had a girl that shot i would deffinately be finding a place down the road... if you can find a girl that you don't have to explain to where you're going to be the whole month of october and november, and better yet she's a bow hunter and you'll be doing the same, what could be any better?


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats ridiculous! We have a lot of female shooters at our local club and welcome the ladies to come. Just flat out stupid!! If I was married and they wouldn't let my wife join I'd not be joining myself!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Augusta Country Club is like that.
i don't see the point in it unless there's a deeper reason other than 'thats how its always been'.

Which club was it?

my question is, if they're gonna be like that, why do you even wanna be part of the club?
That's like suing someone because they won't hire you for a job. you really wanna be in that environment?
i'd chalk it up to their ignorance and keep moving.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I would not support their shoots. The mixture of hormones on the range is great. Too much testosterone or estrogen is not good over the long haul lol, so balance is beautiful.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking.. What is the name of said club so my g/f and I never go to it.. If you dont want to put it out there please pm me the name of the club..


----------



## jdouthit (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't seen any clubs around here that do that. Our club just inducted a new life member who is a woman. She always puts out just as much effort as all the guys and is treated as an equal.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

AmishArcher said:


> Augusta Country Club is like that.
> i don't see the point in it unless there's a deeper reason other than 'thats how its always been'.
> 
> Which club was it?
> ...


That's pretty much my thought I would not join now because of how the environment would end up being for us women. I wanted to join and just found out this weekend that I could not. Still fuming about it lol


----------



## johnstde (May 24, 2012)

I just started shooting and I've run into a few crabby old men at the local sports stores, but also met some really nice men who have helped me get started. I think the ratio is 50/50. I have been surprised that so many of them seem to push me into hunting, I would have thought that was 'their' world. I'm glad you posted this so I won't be surprised if I run into this situation.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

There's a word for a club full of guys who dont want women around its spelled: G-A-Y.......

Seriously, what a bunch of idiots.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

They gotta be a group of gays that don't like haven women around!


----------



## johnstde (May 24, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## PSE Ashley (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm...this sounds like a local club we have around here...Needless to say we don't support them anymore.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

I would support this club, I would support a club that is women only, and I would support a club that allows both men and women. I agree with the OP's beef about their acceptance of money by them. I don't know how this club started, but anyone can start a club and have specific rules about membership. Even today there are many organizations that are gender specific, some even have a male/female "side". My first thought when reading this was "maybe get some gals together and approach the club and ask to be their female counterparts, where all the gals shoot some nights, guys some nights, then have shooting times together. Also, increase membership by encouraging couples to join together. Which would give each some gal time, guy time and mutual time." If they don't want to do, start your own as you see fit. I really doubt these guys formed their club because they are afraid of the women's skills or because they are gay, some guys got together and formed a club with no women, in the scheme of things, not out of the ordinary or bad. Respectfully, just some thoughts.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

A club that doesnt support women in outrsport is pure stupid. Archery is for family's and anyone should be allowed to join.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> I found out today that a local club that we were interested in joining does not allow women to become members. However they have no problem accepting our money to shoot on weekends. I guess more than anything I'm a little put off by this. I expect a bit more out of the archery world perhaps? Have you guys run into this in your neck of the woods? Thoughts??


I would not shoot there or ask to join and as others have stated they may be _ueers, I enjoy a little eye candy when I shoot, so dont let it get you ladies down all of us are not like this, at my club you would be more than welcome to join, shoot, set targets or anything else you chose to do


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I like the eye candy at my club.
;-)


----------

